# Solved: mic not working



## sweetcheekies (Aug 23, 2001)

I have been helping a friend that has sigmatel audio on my dell computer. running windows xp. They have been trying to get the mic working. I have tried to help set it up but I can't seem to find anything for the mic. there is no box to check in volume properties so that the mic volume ( boost etc) are accesible. I have read that there was something that needed to be done in registry .. I tried that and I found nothing of what they were looking for. here is what I had found and tried but with no luck finding it 


1. Go to Start menu and click on Run. Type 'regedit' without quotes and click OK to open the Registry.
2. At the top of the list, highlight My Computer.
3. Under the Edit menu, select Find. 
4. Type in 'DisableMicFromPlayback' without quotes and click 'find next'. 
5. Highlight DisableMicFromPlayback. Right click on it and select Modify.
6. Highlight 01 and change to 00. Click OK. 
7. Optional (but 8600 users should do this) find "EnablePoPBypass" and set the value to 00.
8. Optional (but 600 & 6000 should do this) find "DisableMicSelect" and set the value to 00.
9. Exit the Registry and restart the computer.


I didnt find anything like that on the computer. Any other ideas on what I can look for or how I can get mic to work on the computer. if you need more information please ask .

Thanks
SweetC


----------



## sweetcheekies (Aug 23, 2001)

ok he has the mic working now but its really really low ... hardly hear him.. where can i turn up the volume?


----------



## sweetcheekies (Aug 23, 2001)

ok figured it out.. it had to do with recording playback not the usual.


----------



## CommodoreSS (Jul 11, 2008)

How did you find the fix i have the same problem It will recognise itself as Sigmatel High Defitnition Audio Codec
Microphone (inbuilt) is not recognised 
Cannot Use speech recognition error:no microphone detected 
blah blah blah big headache
so what was the fix
By the way im using Vista Business 32bit


----------



## sweetcheekies (Aug 23, 2001)

all we did was play around in the recording playback. we set it up or should I say reset it up. then it worked.. I don't know exactly .. lol sorry i think it was just luck to be honest


----------

